# 53 cm Lemond riders how tall are you?



## jfn3 (Feb 1, 2003)

I am looking for a used steel road bike and even though lemond himself said some jackass remarks about lance I am thinking of getting one. The sizing is kinda weird though. I had a 54 cm Cannondale caad 5 that fit good and I guess I would fit a 53 Lemond, I tried a 55 and found it to be a great Mike Tyson voice over! thanks Jfn3

Thanks everyone for the replys, I am 5'9" also and if I find a nice used steel one I will be sooooo happy! Jfn3


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*LeMond sizing*



jfn3 said:


> I am looking for a used steel road bike and even though lemond himself said some jackass remarks about lance I am thinking of getting one. The sizing is kinda weird though. I had a 54 cm Cannondale caad 5 that fit good and I guess I would fit a 53 Lemond, I tried a 55 and found it to be a great Mike Tyson voice over! thanks Jfn3


I had a '98 I think (red and white, Reynolds 853 tubing, cf fork) in a 53 c-c with 54.5cm top tube. I am 5'9.5" and it fit great. I put lots of miles on it and really liked the bike.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Your height really doesn't make much of a difference. Proper fit comes down to proportions and flexibility.


----------



## pjr (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm 5'6" and riding a 51 classic geometry. Don't know if its the "rite size" but it felt the most comfotable when I was test riding every thing under the sun.


----------



## Robert M. (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm 5'9. 

I think I wanted one more after what he said.


----------



## Quadburner (Jan 12, 2005)

*I'm 5'9"*

'98 Zurich. Still ride it - great bike.


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm 5' 9.5" 

I still have a 98 Zurich as well, it was fine until I had back surgery.


----------



## remy (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm 5'8" and ride a 51cm Lemond...I've got short legs / long torso FWIW...


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

im somewhere between 5'7 and 5'9. 53cm tourmalet.


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a 53cm Sarthe- and my inseam is 30 inches- I don't recall my overall height.

Chris


----------



## yamaha_mike (Sep 8, 2003)

jfn3 said:


> .... I had a 54 cm Cannondale caad 5 that fit good and I guess I would fit a 53 Lemond...


I test rode a 54cm Six13 and then built up a 53cm Zurich (ebay'd the frame). Top tubes are about the same and both fit me great.


----------



## tballgame87 (May 15, 2005)

I ride a 53cm Lemond, and I am approx. 5'7" I had a trek 1200 before this, but the lemond geometry is great, it suits those of us who tend to have shorter stubbier legs and a slightly longer upper body. Keep this in mind when shopping around, Trek works well for average to slightly longer legs. I know this because I worked for a Trek/Lemond dealer. And as for the concerns of what Lemond says about Lance, He has nothing to do with the company any more, the sold it to Trek, so by buying a lemond, you would actually be supporting lance's discovery boys. Also, be sure before buying any bike that you get professionally fit. If there is a serotta dealer near you, you should go to them for the fit, the serotta fit school which bike shops send their employees is a great reliable method. Always be sure the fit is right or you may end up hurting yourself. Let the pros decide how long your stem should be, and how high your seat should be.


----------



## Canecreekfreak (Jul 7, 2005)

tballgame87 said:


> I ride a 53cm Lemond, and I am approx. 5'7" I had a trek 1200 before this, but the lemond geometry is great, it suits those of us who tend to have shorter stubbier legs and a slightly longer upper body.


Late to this game, but I thought I'd chime in anyways. I'm just over 5'7" and have a 53 cm Lemond. I have a long torso and shorter legs, and agree with tballgame87's assessment. Lemond's seem to run a little "small" compared to other brands. I also have a 54cm C'dale, which fits me correctly. So there's my 2 cents.


----------



## danherwig (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm 6' tall with a 30" inseam and I ride a 49" Fillmore. But then again, I'm a total freak of nature.


----------



## tballgame87 (May 15, 2005)

is it a 650c?


----------



## BSAMach1 (Jul 31, 2005)

5'9" here as well. I ride a Chambery.


----------



## jsnk1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

I am 5'9" with a 30" inseam and ride a 53 cm Versailles. Not sure this will be much help to you though.


----------



## danherwig (Jul 19, 2006)

tballgame87 said:


> is it a 650c?


Nope, 700c.


----------



## tballgame87 (May 15, 2005)

interesting


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

5'11" ride a 55...32.5 inseam.


----------



## RippyD (Jul 10, 2006)

I've been test riding bikes, and have ridden three different sized LeMonds. I'm 5.8 1/2 with a 30" inseam. I tried a 51 frame and it was far too small for me. I have a slightly long torso, and the short top tube felt far too cramped. I also rode a 55 and it rode beautifully, but standover was not healthy. So a 53 is about right for me, but I really liked the feel of the 55 better. The 51 was a Buenos Aries, the 53 and 55 were both Versailles. 

For comparison, for the Specialized and Trek bikes I'm demoing, I'm fitting best on a 54.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

5'!1 on a 55 tete de course. 53 sounds about right for your height. Again, I have short legs, long torso, and it fits like a glove. Like it has been said Trek for long legs, Lemond for long torso. Also my fitter said that typically Lemonds have taller headtubes which is better for us non racer types. YMMV


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice to see so many 5' 9" people out there with 30" inseams. This thread seems like a 5' 9" 30' inseam club. Best past about being 34"x30", I can always find pants on sale. 

Oh I will be getting a 55cm '07 Zürich after comparing the geometry for the frame to the '07 Giant TCR C1. My only road experience in a decade so I am basically clueless sans a 3 hour 50 mile test ride. I figure I will go get professionally fitted after a few rides to see what hurts.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm 5'9'' with a 32'' inseam 

But I ride a 54cm Trek Madone... Not lemond...


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm 5'9" and ride a 55 cm 1999 Lemond Chambery (6061 aluminum) and it fits me very well. I've looked at newer Lemonds and tried out a 53 cm but thought it felt a bit too small for me (plus the bars that come on the 53 cm are 42 cm and I find a 44 cm to fit me better, which is what comes on the 55 cm). My inseam is about 31".


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

5'8"
53 cm 2007 Sarthe...fits like a glove. love it!


----------



## ljacobs2 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm looking to find a good used mid-level bike to grow into (ability) and haven't owned a road bike before. I see some buys online of various brands that seem to be good deals, but choosing the correct size seems to be a little overwhelming. I'm afraid to buy online without trying the exact bike on for size, but it seems easier to find a good buy on an older bike online... I'd like to get better quality in used than get less for my money new. I need some help! Recommendations?


----------



## ljacobs2 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm looking to find a good used mid-level bike to grow into (ability) and haven't owned a road bike before. I see some buys online of various brands that seem to be good deals, but choosing the correct size seems to be a little overwhelming. I'm afraid to buy online without trying the exact bike on for size, but it seems easier to find a good buy on an older bike online... I'd like to get better quality in used than get less for my money new. I need some help! Recommendations? By the way, I'm 5'8" with a 31" inseam. Was thinking about a used Lemond Chambery 51cm, but it sounds like it would be way too small.


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

You are right, you do need to figure out what size frame you need first. Probably the easiest way to do this is to go to a local bike shop and have them size you. Some bike shops charge for this service and are very thorough. Others just take a few quick looks and/or measurements and let you test ride a few models/sizes to see what feels rights. Of course, if you are new to road biking, it may be hard to figure out what feels rights. To add to the confusion, there is no standard way for measuring frames. I ride a 55 cm lemond, but the top tube is actually 56.5 cm, and many bike companies would call it a 56 or 57.  While you will see numerous articles/opions on bike fit, my opinion is that it's pretty easy to figure out the right size frame. What takes more time is getting everything else dialed in (stem length/height, saddle height/offset, etc.). Assuming you are able to figure out what size frame you need (remember, it is brand and can even be model specific - oh, I almost forgot - sloping top tube style frames- you should rely on the virtual top tube length, as this is what it would be if the top tube was straight and not sloped) only then should you start your shopping. There are some good deals on this website under the classified section. Ebay is another source, but it seems the prices for anything desireable can get out of hand (good for the seller, bad for the buyer). Craigslist is another site to try, but I have found it harder to search on. Local bike shops also sell used bikes - my experience is that they don't usually have much of a selection because...they are trying to sell you a new one. As far as specific recommendations, well, that is a tough one because there are so many good bikes out there. I like Lemonds for some reason, so a used Zurich or Chambery might be something to check out. Of course, you could go for a basic newer used Trek 1000 if you want to keep the dollars a bit more in control. I also like Fuji and road one for 15 years. They don't have the "bling" factor, but imho I think they put together great bikes at the lower price points. I hope this helps and does not add to your confusion. By the way - in the end, the motor is really what is the most important thing, a fact that is easy to lose site of while you search for the bike itself. Whatever you end up buying, ride it a lot, get strong, and enjoy! Also, don't be surprised if the first few rides are not that fun. Lance makes climbing hills look way easier than it really is...especially if you aren't used to it! Keep at it and your ratio of feeling good/bad will steadily increase until (hopefully) it is good all of the time.


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

Just replied to your second post and saw this one. I ride a 1999 Lemond Chamery (aeroaluminum frame, full ultegra). At 5' 8", you probably need a 53 CM (I'm 5' 10" and ride a 55 cm). Actually, the 53 CM in any of the Lemond models (old or new) should probably fit you well. The original Chambery used Treck OCLV carbon fiber, then in 1999 they switched to full aluminum. I think they then went to an aluminum/carbon fiber frame after that and are now selling them as full carbon. Good luck with your search!


----------



## ljacobs2 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks! All the advice helps. Looks like I'm heading to the bike shop to try and see what size and top tube length feels right. Being a novice, I'm not so sure I'll be able to tell what length top tube is right for me, but hopefully the shop gurus will be able to give some advice with what it should feel like! The only thing I know to look for is to not be too stretched out, but definately don't want to be to cramped either. Oh, and that I want only an inch or so b/w raised knee and elbow when tucked. Anyway, I think this site rocks and I'm anxious to find a right fit! Let you all know when I find what I'm looking for.


----------

